# Meet Stormy



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Whiteface Cinnamon Pied (heavy)

Can anyone tell gender?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous  check out the wing spot sexing http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18307


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Awe so pretty


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm trying to look underneath Stormy's wings now, but everytime I try I either get hissed at or tries to bite me. What I can see is that there's solid white underneath there.

Edit: After 7 attempts I got it. Looks like the spots go all the ways down to body, but I only got a 2 second look. Really hard to tell.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes a light pied, but hes gorgeous... if the spots go all the way down, means stormy is a girl. but try to get a photo for us so we can help


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

There has to be an easy way to get this right? lol Stormy is going between walking away, hissing, and going after camera.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm probably going to have to wait a couple of days to get this picture. I keep trying but I get nothing but blurriness...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well if the spots go all the way to her body, shes a girl.  if that helps you at all


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

maybe bribe her to the top of the cage with some millet and then get a peek from down below? lol. Bribes work like magic (pets and humans!)


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was able to get a look with some help. It looks like after the white on the tip, the spots begin, then fade away. Cant tell if they go all the ways to its body. :/


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

She's really pretty, oh I said she, that probably means that it's a he! lol

Neat pet shop, wish we had shops like that around here.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Stormy is gorgeous


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love the WF Pied mutations, expecialy when you add Cinnamon to it. Verry preaty bird.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I just had to put Stormy back in her cage for bed. She was here with me but fell asleep on me. I hope I made her more comfortable...


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

It's pretty easy to get a pic if you have a camera that can take high speed pics. Put the bird on your hand. Hold him/her at eye level, then lift your hand and drop it. Not violently, not in a jerk, but in a fluid movement. The bird will spread it's wings and flap. Snap the picture from below.

Good luck!


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I dont think I have one, unless my camera does and I haven't figured out how to use it yet...


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Now I'm questioning whether Stormy is a WF cinnamon pied or not.

Found this website that has pictures of the various cockatiel mutations. 

Stormy looks more like this one to me: http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-whiteface-fallow.html

Than the WF Cinnamon Pied: http://www.cockatielsplusparrots.com/genome-w-c-pied.html


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

He/she is gorgeous, what a cute face


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

There is various shades and degrees of cinnamon wf pieds and fallows have red eyes.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah, Stormy's eyes look black save for the eyelids (pink)


----------

